# Veles



## john welch

Latin vellus is "fleece wool", villus is "shaggy hair", Russ vulna. Is vulna another form of *vulni, meaning " wool grower"? Do you think the pagan god Veles has that meaning?


----------



## Maroseika

According to Max Vasmer pagan god Велес has nothing to do with волос (hair). He says Slavs had another god Волосъ, really related to волос - hair, but these were two different gods.
As for Велес, it could relate to велий - big, great (modern Russian великий). 
But no definite etymology so far.

As for Russian vulna, I don't know what word you mean.


----------



## john welch

Thank you. Veles was hairy, shaggy and bearded, and protected cattle and animals.Online Eytmological Dictionary_D Harper has this:*wool* 

O.E. _wull,_ from P.Gmc. _*wulno_ (cf. O.N. _ull_, O.Fris. _wolle_, M.Du. _wolle_, Du. _wol_, O.H.G. _wolla_, Ger. _wolle_, Goth. _wulla_), from PIE _*wele-_ (cf. Skt. _urna_; Avestan _varena_; Gk. _lenos_ "wool;" L. _lana_ "wool," _vellus_ "fleece;" O.C.S. _vluna_, ----Rus. _vulna_, Lith. _vilna_ "wool;"---- M.Ir. _olann_, Welsh _gwlan_ "wool").


----------



## Maroseika

john welch said:


> Thank you. Veles was hairy, shaggy and bearded, and protected cattle and animals.


I strongly doubt there were any gods not hairy and not bearded.
It is for sure however that people use to mix up Волос and Велес sincer ancient times, and moreover, after conversion  to Christianity his (their) functions passed to St. Blasius (Власий) just for the consonance of names.

As for Harper, it would be interesting to know what OCS words are meant. I cannot think out anyone.
Any ideas?


----------



## Maroseika

It appears there is an error in Harper's. In fact this is Russian _volna_, not _vulna_.
Волна (ovine wool) - cognate of the words Harper mentions.

There is another волна in Russian - a wave, but it has quite different origin (cognate of  German vallen - to seethe, to boil up).


----------



## viesis

The word "vouna" (stress on "o") exists in Belarusian and means wool. Like "welna" in Polish.


----------



## Maroseika

Yes, and in point of other Slav languages it's all right there, only Russian word is wrong.


----------



## john welch

Then the form of veles is closer to PIE *wele than volna is to *wele. And Latin  vellus/ *wele is similar to veles. Wikipedia "Veles" links the meaning of goats and men wearing goat-skins with Veles. And that connects with dragons in general with goat-horns across Eurasia.


----------



## morzh

Am I alone here who likes using Vassmer?

Here's what he has to say about all this:

только др.-русск. Велесъ – языческий бог (СПИ). Это  название пытались связать с болг. местн. н. Велес (в Македонии),  ср.-греч. αελεσσός, αελεσσά, алб. Vëlës (Дринов, AfslPh 2, 170) и  доказать значительную древность этого божества, но все это нельзя  признать достоверным.* Наряду с этим богом в древней Руси почитался бог  Волосъ, которого пытались отождествить с Велесом,* но история языка не  дает для этого оснований, вопреки Ягичу (AfslPh 37, 502). Нидерле (RES  3, 117) и Погодин (ЖСт. 18, вып. 1, 105 и сл.) правильно отделяют оба  названия друг от друга, но Погодин неверно считает Велесъ балт. словом.
*В  морфологическом отношении это название напоминает образования типа  bělesъ от bělъ русск. бе́лый. В таком случае оно было бы родственно  ст.-слав. велии "большой"; см. вели́кий* (ср. Крек у Ляпунова, AfslPh 9,  316). Менее очевидно сближение с велетъ "исполин" (Брюкнер, KZ 43, 313)  или с лит. vė̃lės "души умерших" (Брюкнер, KZ 50, 180 и сл.; AfslPh  40, 10 и сл.). Абсолютно неприемлемо объяс- нение Нидерле (там же):  Велесъ = "черт" (ср. чеш. veles – то же), происшедшее из αῆλος "Ваал".  Невероятно также предположение Махека (RES 23, 62 и сл.) о праслав.  *Velsъ (в таком случае было бы понятно только русск. Волосъ, но не  Велесъ), которое возникло через метатезу из *Selvъ и якобы связано с  др.-инд. C̨arvas, авест. saurva-. Чеш. слово он объясняет как заимств.  из русск. Наконец, неудовлетворительно сравнение Потебни (СПИ), который  сравнивает Велесъ с греч. ἄρσην "мужской", лат. verrēs, др.-инд.  várṣati "идет дождь", vr̥ṣan- "оплодотворяющий".


----------



## john welch

Pokorny PIE roots has *wele as "hair, wool" which allows for Volos=Veles.
*bel2 is "strong" and * bhel1 is "shining white".   Lithuanian veles "dead souls" and Velines "dead souls day" suggests the form is Vel not Bel.
Dead souls were protected in Hades by the goat Chimera of Asia Minor. If Latin came from Troy and Hittite influence, then L vellus "wool" ,villus "hair" may possibly be the Hittite-Scythian form of the word.  The Assyrian root *w'l "to ascend" is in ia-ilu "sacred ibex goat", Tocharian yalu "ibex" . (Manchurian yalu "border". (of dead souls?)) Hindi yali is a temple beast, a goat-horned lion, as at Chinese emperors' tombs.
The goat horns of Veles may mean his gift of wool/hair to humans.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Am I alone here who likes using Vassmer?



No, you are not. I have already liked using him in the message #2.


----------



## Maroseika

john welch said:


> Pokorny PIE roots has *wele as "hair, wool" which allows for Volos=Veles.


Isn't Волосъ = Велесъ too strong assumption? "...история языка не дает для этого оснований".
And is there any example of -e- as a reflex of PIE *wele in any Slavic language? Why do you think Pokorny has built it like that?




> *bel2 is "strong" and * bhel1 is "shining white".


So this is exactly Vasmer is talking about: велий > Велес like белый > белесый.


----------



## john welch

(That post was translating "...история языка не дает для этого оснований".)
Maybe volos is from *bhlo > K meaning "wool. cloth". I can't find other roots *w *b or * bh for "hair" . (except: *bhar "bristle, stubble" ; *bharda "beard" ; and bhel4 "leaf, bloom".) But "wool" = *wele. "Well, will , wealth" in English, are also from *wele, and perhaps "wool" and "wealth" were 2 separate gods, or parts of 1 god, of prosperity.
Polish welna is a Slavic branch word, in post #6.


----------



## Maroseika

john welch said:


> (That post was translating "...история языка не дает для этого оснований".)
> Maybe volos is from *bhlo > K meaning "wool. cloth".



I can only refer to Vasmer, who is comparing Russian волос with the following words:

Avestian varǝsa - hair, especially on the head
Med.Persian vars - hair
Ancient Indian válc̨as - branch
Greek οὖλος - curly, λάχνη - wool

No bh-, as we can see.


----------



## Russianer

john welch said:


> (That post was translating "...история языка не дает для этого оснований".)
> Maybe volos is from *bhlo > K meaning "wool. cloth". I can't find other roots *w *b or * bh for "hair" . (except: *bhar "bristle, stubble" ; *bharda "beard" ; and bhel4 "leaf, bloom".) But "wool" = *wele. "Well, will , wealth" in English, are also from *wele, and perhaps "wool" and "wealth" were 2 separate gods, or parts of 1 god, of prosperity.
> Polish welna is a Slavic branch word, in post #6.


 
1) Божество Волос изображается волосатым, например изображение Волоса в виде бородатого деда на троне - на современном гербе города Волосово (Ленинградская область).

2) Словарь славянской мифологии (московское издание, 1998 год)отмечает, что Волос, Месяц, Велес- одно и то же божество,и описывает его образ в мифологии как образ скотьего бога, в том числе и со ссылками на Лаврентьевскую летопись.
Но что первоначально Волос -Велес был эпитетом бога Перуна.

3) Velns на латышском языке означает "чёрт". Аналогично и Велеса\Волоса в России христиане "записали" в черти. Еще в средневековье с христианизацией Латвии и России многие языческие божества стали представлять как чертей, демонов, уводящих людей от Бога Иисуса Христа.


----------



## Maroseika

russianer said:


> 1) Божество Волос изображается волосатым, например изображение Волоса в виде бородатого деда на троне - на современном гербе города Волосово (Ленинградская область).


А на гербе Берлина и Берна - медведь. Отчего связь этих названий с медведем не становится более правдоподобной. 




> 2) Словарь славянской мифологии (московское издание, 1998 год)отмечает, что Волос, Месяц, Велес- одно и то же божество


Лингвистическими трудностями этот словарь не заморачивается? Или они считают, что со временем этих двух богов стали смешивать?


----------



## Russianer

maroseika said:


> А на гербе Берлина и Берна - медведь. Отчего связь этих названий с медведем не становится более правдоподобной.
> 
> 
> 
> Лингвистическими трудностями этот словарь не заморачивается? Или они считают, что со временем этих двух богов стали смешивать?


 
В этом словаре даны определения 1300 терминов по славянской мифологии. Насчет лингвистического анализа слова Волос\ Велес там в статье о Волосе(Велесе) упомянуто тоже, могу процитировать отрывок оттуда:
"..Корень "воло" и "вло" стал составной частью слова володеть (владеть). С культом Велеса связано и понятия "волхвы", так как корень этого слова происходит  от "волохатый", "волосатый".
Волхвы при исполнении ритуалов одевались в шкуру(длаку) медведя или другого животного. Травы, цветы, деревья, кусты называли "волосами Земли"... Волос(Велес, Месяц)- первоначально один из эпитетов тучегонителя Перуна (громоносного Тура), впоследствии же, при забвении его коренного значения, оно обособилось и принято за собственное имя отдельного божества.."


----------



## john welch

In Hindu faith :
[From successive bodies, Brahma's powers of concentration will bring forth human beings and Rakshasas, snakes and birds. Then Brahma will bring forth goats from his mouth, sheep from his chest, cows from his stomach, antelope, buffalo, camels, donkeys, elephants, and other animals from his arms and legs, horses from his feet, and plant life from the hair on his body.]
-------------------------------------
Latin and Ger. *bhar, *bharda drop the aspirate h to give "barba. bart. beard". Possibly *bhel4 "leaf. bloom" means the plants that are like hair of Volos / bolos  .  Goats are from the mouth of Brahma, and another text says that goats and men were created before other creatures.​


----------



## john welch

Kashmir and Angora goat wool was used for kings' and bishops' robes. Goat wool also made the cham /chum tent of Mongol /Turk chiefs, and 9 yak-tails formed the banner of Genghiz Khan.


----------

